# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Άγιος Νικόλαος [Alexandros B, Agios Nikolaos]

## Apostolos

Εδώ μία φώτο απο το λιμάνι της Νάξου! Ξέρει κανείς εποχή και ποιό το πλοίο που κυριαρχεί στο θέμα???
NAXOS PORT.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ελα ντε ποιο ειναι το καραβι??Το μονο σιγουρο προς στιγμη ειναι οτι η πρυμνη και οι γενικες του γραμμες ειναι ολοιδιες του Καρυστος.Αρα ψαχνουμε για αδελφακι του λογικα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΟΠΑ !!! Εδώ είμαι και εγώ !!!

Μήπως διάβασα το μαγικό όνομα ''Κάρυστος'' ?

Από ότι γνωρίζω (από φίλο, πολύ καλά ενημερωμένο στα περί παντοφλών :wink :Smile: , το Κάρυστος είχε τουλάχιστον ένα αδελφάκι,
το γνωστό μας *Αφαία*. Μην μου πείτε ότι η ...οικογένεια αποτελείτο και από άλλα ...μέλη.  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Μου θυμίζει ένα σκάφος που είχε βγάλει παλιά ο Εφοπλιστής προσαραγμένο σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο. Νομίζω έκανε και Αίγινα. Ο Ellinis? O esperos???

----------


## nautikos

> Μου θυμίζει ένα σκάφος που είχε βγάλει παλιά ο Εφοπλιστής προσαραγμένο σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο.


Αυτο που λες ειναι λογικα το Αγιος Διονυσιος. Εχει καποιες ομοιοτητες εξωτερικα αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειναι ιδιο, πχ εκεινο εχει πολυ περισσοτερα πλευρικα ανοιγματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστός! Αλλα πραγματικά δέν το έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ και μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση!

----------


## NAXOS

Λοιπον.... Ηταν μια περιοδος που τα φερρυ της εποχης (ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΕΛΛΗ) και ολα τα αλλα φερρυ εκαναν καποια απεργια για πολλες ημερες,με αποτελεσμα οι μεταφορικες εταιριες φορτηγων αυτοκινητων προσπαθουσαν με καθε τροπο να μεταφερουν τα προιοντα και μαλιστα τα ευπαθη και κυριως τα κρεατα της Ναξου γιατι νομιζω ηταν περιοδος Πασχα.Ειχαν νοικιαση λοιπον μια παντοφλα που την ελεγαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ για να κανει δρομολογια Ναξο - Λαυριο η Ραφηνα. Μαλιστα ειχαν βαλει καπετανιο τον Ναξιωτη Καπεταν Κωστα Λατινα μετεπειτα υπαρχο του ΝΑΞΟΣ. Νομιζω λοιπον οτι προκειται γι αυτη τη παντοφλα. Θα προσπαθησω να βρω τον καπεταν-Κωστα να μας επιβεβαιωση αν ειναι η οχι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Λοιπον.... Ηταν μια περιοδος που τα φερρυ της εποχης (ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΕΛΛΗ) και ολα τα αλλα φερρυ εκαναν καποια απεργια για πολλες ημερες,με αποτελεσμα οι μεταφορικες εταιριες φορτηγων αυτοκινητων προσπαθουσαν με καθε τροπο να μεταφερουν τα προιοντα και μαλιστα τα ευπαθη και κυριως τα κρεατα της Ναξου γιατι νομιζω ηταν περιοδος Πασχα.Ειχαν νοικιαση λοιπον μια παντοφλα που την ελεγαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ για να κανει δρομολογια Ναξο - Λαυριο η Ραφηνα. Μαλιστα ειχαν βαλει καπετανιο τον Ναξιωτη Καπεταν Κωστα Λατινα μετεπειτα υπαρχο του ΝΑΞΟΣ. Νομιζω λοιπον οτι προκειται γι αυτη τη παντοφλα. Θα προσπαθησω να βρω τον καπεταν-Κωστα να μας επιβεβαιωση αν ειναι η οχι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.


 
Σε ευχαριστούμε για την απάντηση και ελπίζω να μας δώσει τα φώτα του ο καπετάν κώστας.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο το Miramar βρήκα αυτά τα ελάχιστα στοιχεία που πρέπει να ανοικουν στο άνω πλοίο

----------


## Leo

Σας βρήκα για τον Αγιο Νικόλαο, χμμμ ναι το θυμάμαι. Έκανε γραμμή απο Φοίνικα Σύρου (νότια Σύρος) για Πόρτο Ράφτη και μετά Ραφήνα. Θυμάμαι ακόμη ότι έκανε Τήνο και έπιανε Υστέρνια .... Θυμάται κανείς άλλος αυτό για την Τήνο? 

Ο Φοίνικας Σύρου έχει σχέση με την γραμμή της Παροναξίας. Είχα κάνει ένα ταξίδι μ αυτό το πλοίο... αν και είχε περιορισμένο αριθμό επιβατών. Πολυ σκουντούφλα λόγω κατασκευής. :Razz:

----------


## esperos

Μπράβο  Leo,  με  διαφώτισες  ως  προς  μία  είδηση  που  κρατούσα  για  πάνω  από  τρεις  δεκαετίες  αλλά  δεν  μπορούσα  να  την  εξηγήσω  και  αυτή  αφορούσε  ένα  ferry  ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ  Κοχ  636,  που  βυθίστηκε  στο  Πόρτο  Ράφτη  στις  4  Μαρτίου  1970  και  ανελκύστηκε  στις  12  Μαρτίου  1970.

----------


## Apostolos

Τι να πούμε εμείς? Εδώ συναντήθηκανε οι ηγέτες των καραβολατρών και μας δώσαν τα φώτα τους! Όντως και στο Miramar κοχ 636 το έχει!

----------


## yannisa340

> Τι να πούμε εμείς? Εδώ συναντήθηκανε οι ηγέτες των καραβολατρών και μας δώσαν τα φώτα τους! Όντως και στο Miramar κοχ 636 το έχει!


Τελικά αυτό είναι ; Έχει καμιά συγγένεια με το PORTOFERRAIO που βλέπoυμε στο σάιτ του Σουηδού;    :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δέκα ολάκερα χρόνια (!!!) μετά το άνοιγμα του παρόντος θέματος για το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ "του Πόρτο Ράφτη", ανοικτού μεν τύπου εμφανισιακά, κλειστού δε τυπικά και ουσιαστικά, πάμε να δούμε το τόσο περιπετειώδες αλλά και βραχύβιο ιστορικό του.

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1968_, στο ναυπηγείο _Νικολάου Σάββα_ στο _Πέραμα_. Είχε νηολογηθεί τον Αύγουστο _1966_ στον Πειραιά με α/α _2804_ και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 6906103_. Ήταν ένα από τα τρία μόνο ίδιου τύπου που είχαν κατασκευαστεί  εκείνα τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας, τα άλλα δύο ήταν τα _ΜΑΡΘΑ_ και _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ  (PORTOFERRAIO)_. Ένα ακόμα ίδιου τύπου, και μάλιστα αδελφό αφού όπως είχε γραφτεί σε προηγούμενο ποστ _"η πρυμνη και οι γενικες του γραμμες ειναι ολοιδιες"_, θα ήταν το _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ (ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ)_ αν είχε ολοκληρωθεί βάσει των αρχικών του σχεδίων.

Όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί, δούλευε με βάση του το λιμάνι του Πόρτο Ράφτη σε δρομολόγια προς τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων. Ας το θυμηθούμε λοιπόν ξανά, στην ιστορική πλέον φωτογραφία του από το λιμάνι της Νάξου, η οποία είχε παρατεθεί στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος αλλά είχε χαθεί μετά από τα γνωστά προβλήματα που είχαν παρουσιαστεί πριν λίγα χρόνια στο φόρουμ.

Pantofla @ Naxos_Logo.jpg

Μόλις δύο χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ είχε ένα ατυχές συμβάν το οποίο και πιθανότητα στάθηκε καθοριστικό για το μέλλον του. Όπως είχε γράψει ο αγαπητός φίλος _esperos_ :




> Μπράβο  Leo,  με  διαφώτισες  ως  προς  μία  είδηση   που  κρατούσα  για  πάνω  από  τρεις  δεκαετίες  αλλά  δεν  μπορούσα   να  την  εξηγήσω  και  αυτή  αφορούσε  ένα  ferry  ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ  Κοχ   636,  που  βυθίστηκε  στο  Πόρτο  Ράφτη  στις  4  Μαρτίου  1970  και   ανελκύστηκε  στις  12  Μαρτίου  1970.


είχε ημιβυθιστεί στο Πόρτο Ράφτη και ανελκυστεί λίγες ημέρες αργότερα. Γι αυτό το περιστατικό διαβάζουμε περισσότερα και αναλυτικότερα από την εφημερίδα _ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ_ της _4ης Μαρτίου 1970_.

Macedonia.jpg__Macedonia_.jpg

Η συνέχεια του μετά από αυτό το ατύχημα ??? Άγνωστη τουλάχιστον ως προς το αν ξαναδούλεψε και που στην χώρα μας. Όπως προσωπικά είχα γράψει παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ shipfriends, μετά από στοιχεία που μου είχε αποστείλει ο εξαίρετος καθηγητής _κ. Παντελεήμων Λελέκης_ :

"Δεν γνωρίζουμε αν μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό το πλοίο ξαναταξίδεψε  στη χώρα μας. Το πιθανότερο είναι -όντας πλοίο μόλις δύο ετών- να  "στιγματίστηκε" και να παροπλίστηκε, ξέχωρα βέβαια από τις ζημιές που  σίγουρα είχε υποστεί. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, βρίσκουμε τρεις αναφορές σχετικές με την τύχη του πλοίου.

Η πρώτη (_MARINE NEWS - Ιούνιος 1977_) κάνει λόγο για πώληση του  πλοίου το _1974_ σε Έλληνες διαλυτές και διάλυση του τον ίδιο χρόνο στο  Πέραμα.

Η δεύτερη (_SKOLARIKOS GREEK SHIPPING DIRECTORY 1978_) για πώληση του πλοίου προς διάλυση το _1976_ (δεν αναφέρει που).

 Και η τρίτη (_MARINE NEWS - Μάιος1977_) για πώληση στην εταιρία  South Sea Shipping Co. Ltd. με έδρα την Κύπρο και ταυτόχρονη μετονομασία  του πλοίου σε _ALEXANDROS B_. Σε αυτήν την  τρίτη και τελευταία αναφορά (περιλαμβάνεται στην κατηγορία "SALES -  TRANSFERS and RENAMINGS") υπάρχει η διευκρίνιση "Sales are 1976  transactions unless otherwise stated"."

Και σε αυτά τα παραπάνω στοιχεία θα είχαμε μείνει αν...... πριν δύο περίπου χρόνια, από συζήτηση που είχα κάνει με βετεράνο πιά ναυπηγό, δεν είχα μάθει ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ πράγματι είχε πουληθεί το _1976_ σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού, και στο ταξίδι παράδωσης του προς χώρα του Περσικού κόλπου με Ελληνικό πλήρωμα βυθίστηκε στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα κάτω από άγνωστες συνθήκες (όλο το πλήρωμα όπως μου ειπώθηκε είχε διασωθεί).

----------


## Ellinis

Όσο ενδιαφέρουσα η ιστορία του, τόσο κακότυχο ήταν αυτό το καραβάκι. Στον αντίποδα της δόξας που γνώρισε το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ και της μακροζωίας που έχει το PORTOFERRAIO...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτσι, όπως τα λες είναι Άρη. Μικρή και σύντομη ιστορία, αλλά με τόσες ενδιαφέρουσες παραμέτρους.

1ον. Ιδιαίτερη σχεδίαση (είπαμε, μόνο τρία φέρρυ "ανοικτόκλειστα" κατασκευάστηκαν). 
2ον. Ιδιαίτερα δρομολόγια, με έδρα το Πόρτο Ράφτη προς τις Κυκλάδες. Εδώ να συνυπολογιστεί ότι ενώ ήταν νεότευκτο φέρρυ, δεν δρομολογήθηκε σε κάποια γνωστή πορθμειακή γραμμή, ούτε καν ως αμιγώς Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, αλλά ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ. Παρατηρήστε ότι το δημοσίευμα που παρέθεσα, σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρει : _"Στην πλατφόρμα του είχαν μπει 12 φορτηγά και απέμενε ακόμα ένα"_.  
3ον. Το τόσο ιδιαίτερο - παράξενο περιστατικό της βύθισης του. Η εισροή υδάτων σίγουρα δεν προήλθε από κάποιο ρήγμα, από κάποια πρόσκρουση. Το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι και φόρτωνε για να αναχωρήσει.
4ον. Οι δύο αναφορές για διάλυση του, μία το 1974, μία το 1976, ενώ το πλοίο ουδέποτε οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση. Η μία μάλιστα από τις δύο (_MARINE NEWS - Ιούνιος 1977_) και ενώ ένα χρόνο πριν το πλοίο είχε πουληθεί και αναχωρήσει για το εξωτερικό, δεν έκανε μόνο λόγο για πώληση προς διάλυση, αλλά και ότι αυτή είχε πραγματοποιηθεί (!!!) το 1974 στο Πέραμα.
5ον. Και τέλος βέβαια η βύθιση του, κάτω από άγνωστες συνθήκες (ή αν προτιμάτε αδιευκρίνιστες) οκτώ μόνο χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του.

----------


## npapad

Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75.
Some info about the ship from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register.

AGIOS NIKOLAOS, built 1968 (N. Savvas Shipyard, Perama), 636 gt, call sign SWCR, 55,57 m X 9,95 m, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 2804).
Engines : 2 oil 4SA each 8 cyl, 1156 BHP, 12 knots (Schwermaschinenbau Karl Kiebknecht, Magdeburg, Germany).
Owners : Hermes Shipping Co Ltd.

----------

